
Best American History Reads of 2018 - benbreen
https://medium.com/bunk/best-american-history-reads-of-2018-226dffc7f87b
======
refurb
Wow, this list of "best reads" certainly seems like it would appeal to very
specific segment on the political spectrum.

Not sure if you'll get much of an unbiased view of American history from these
books.

~~~
moonka
FYI, they aren't books.

>articles, essays, videos, podcasts, conversations, maps, and visualizations.

